# Burmese/Mon: unknown text



## EmmaLou92

Not really sure what this is. I am assuming it is a language as it is engraved into a trinket box, but it is nothing myself or anyone else recognises. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Agró

It looks like Georgian to me.


----------



## entangledbank

The first symbol is a Georgian letter _dz_, but none of the rest actually is. With its curls around letters, its triple curves, and its double small circles, it appears to be Burmese, though I can't help with deciphering it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Hulalessar

Looks like (upside down?) Burmese.


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

It's Burmese but I'm afraid I can't read them.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Sorry for being so late answering your question I was very interested in as I know some Burmese. Some days ago I've received this gloss from a native. As you can see, he points out it is written in Burmese and Mon ( Mon people use the same script as Burmese with slight differences, but this is another language ). So the year can be read in the traditional Burmese calendar called the Tha- ka- yi(t) or Tha-ka-ri(t) era , starting with the lunar year corresponding to 638/639 AD , i.e 1209 or  1847 for the Christian era.  My Burmese correspondant thinks the craftsman  was a Mon and wrote Burmese in a Mon style. So the inscription reads : _The year is 1209 _and perhaps ( written in Mon ) ,_october_ _month __. _There is also a catalogue number   written in Latin script showing that the item was listed in a westren collection.
Hope it helps


----------



## Hulalessar

So is the writing shown upside down or not?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hulalessar said:


> So is the writing shown upside down or not?



Yes, it was shown upside down on EmmaLou92's picture.


----------

